# iron filter for well water...Hello, What would be the best filter/system for iron an



## justdoitright (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

What would be the best filter/system for iron and calcium residue for well water? The water leaves scum on glasses and red brownish residue on fixtures.

Also what brand are well known for such filters?


----------



## Plumber_Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

justdoitright said:


> Hello,
> 
> What would be the best filter/system for iron and calcium residue for well water? The water leaves scum on glasses and red brownish residue on fixtures.
> 
> Also what brand are well known for such filters?


*Read This *

*http://info.ag.uidaho.edu/pdf/PNW/PNW589.pdf*

*Take some water have it tested. Lots of different kinds of iron*
*Filter or Remove would be my question. *


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

As in the other post... last one I installed was a GE...bought it at THD for half the price of a culligan or kinetico...seems to work ok...easy install.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

It really depends on the actual water quility. Best thing to do is get a sales rep test it. Culligan or the likes. That way you will know your hardness, iron level and or manganese.

I have a well - deep jet - that is new but has nasty water. Sulphur/iron at higher levels. Had Culligan come out and test - showed me what they had 'but' their systems would not do the job. And from tales told I wouldn't go for them.

Had a Kinetico rep come out and test - Sulphur/Iron at high levels. I went with Kinetico for various reasons.

1: Equipment uses no electricity
2: Have a dual tank system for treament
3: Regeneration rate is low - only 30 gallons (most systems use upto 100 gallons to regen.)
4: The sulphur system uses only household bleach - 1 gallon lasts about 3 months
5: Great 10 year warranty - and they stand behind it

I am not promoting them - just saying I have gone through it all and am very pleased with the results. Our water is clear and ordorless with no buildup on fixtures.


----------

